# Before the rains mucked it!! Got these!



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well every time we get the water right and the girls start biting as well as some pesky males,the wonderful Ohio Winds and Rains kick back in and pretty much destroy it. Had some good spawned out females and good eater males going heavy on my swim baits,it was back to the way they were hitting it last fall!! GONE!!!! As in down there throats. Did get a couple on Jerk Baits but it was a jig and swim bite for sure. Did get 4 the other night at Indian right at dark vibes and x-rap came from 3 spots though no numbers in one area. If the weather will just be kind to us and CALM DOWN we can have some fun!! It would be nice for a change to not Freeze or be SOAKING WET to catch a fish!! Heres a few pics got the two big girls tight to rocks banging the swim right into the top of the rocks and speeding up or slowing down reel as i was doing it,they clobbered it!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

SLIM great fish and good report definitely pays to play the weather


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Oops put on my Japanese Walleye from Erie last week thought i pulled his guts out on the hook set. Scary looking fish,we actually threw 4-5 back with tumors on them. Did not look good.


----------



## BarnyardMonkey (Apr 14, 2005)

Nice batch of eyes, good stuff.

I almost headed out tonight, but that cold wind was rough.
may give it a go tomorrow night instead.

were any of those from tonight?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Niceuns right there.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Slim you are the man. I can't buy a bite at Indian. Nice fish I was starting to think they were all gone.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Always enjoy reading your posts. Nice report!. You keep us grounded and show that there always bitin somewhere....

Thanks!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

If fishslim keeps stringin up all those saugeye there wont be any left , That is a great looking bunch, keep it up .


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

what a report! They are always a good read. You do very well at many lakes!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

just can't help but think I know where those 3 females came from. hmmmm. great fish slim. rain and water over the ramps at buckeye getting short strikes, but bite has slowed since the rains.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice, as usual great report and fish. And those girls look like they came from a familiar spot lol. Im probally way off though. ne ways great job, im heading to buckeye tonight around midnight. i just got done talkiin to a good source that they are still going strong. so will see.
Slippy
if you dont mind me asking, how was the water clarity at buckeye???
bobby


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

pretty stained. Some areas where worse than others. Liebs was just plain brown.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Liebs was muddy fishing was slow did manage 2 small eyes on a perch rapala and a nice 19 inch hybrid.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I swear the guy could catch an eye in a mud puddle.Always a good report read as usual.Great job fishslim.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks for the quick answers guys ill be there in about three hrs.
bobby


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Fishslim - Nice job on the eyes.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm a fan of fishslim and I don't fish for what he fishes for!!!! Nice catch again...


----------



## cut (Jul 30, 2009)

fishslim what type of swimbaits do you use and where can a guy get some


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Sorry these are special hand pour ones and it took me years to get on his good side. they are solid baits and very soft work like crszy at slow speeds.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey what the heck cant you share with us


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Man every time I get down on central Ohio fishing u post and it gives me hope. Its getting time for u to switch gears to crappie isn't it? I'd love to go bassin with u sometime.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Great stuff as usual Troy. I had the week off of work last week because I had my son back in Ohio from Baltimore but it wasn't good enough weather wise on the days we were home to take a 7yr old out.

Did you finally get the boat in the water?

Give me a shout sometime.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Pigsticker this time of year i usually go for both the saugeyes and crappies went mushroom hunt north Delaware lake took my small fishing rod along and fished a high water spot that main lake backs up into woods and found no mushrooms but float and jig in 2 foot water got these blacks to eat. Man would love to have the ten biggest Saturday but area will probably either be higher or no water by then!


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

No mushrooms in that spot huh  Well at least the slabs were still there. Too bad for us it will all change by Saturday. You must have been fishing really deep...in the woods that is


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Lonnie tonight no Crappies but founfd the mushrooms!! Man just had crappie and mushrooms and a couple cold beers.


----------

